# Moving to US



## bluepixie (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi
I'm from Canada. I'm planning to move to the US after 2 years. How easy/ difficult is it going to be for me to adjust to everything like culture? Can someone tell me what they felt after moving to the US?


----------



## bluepixie (Jun 12, 2018)

*education*

I would also like to know about changing education from Canada to US. What are the significant changes that will be experienced?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bluepixie said:


> Hi
> I'm from Canada. I'm planning to move to the US after 2 years. How easy/ difficult is it going to be for me to adjust to everything like culture? Can someone tell me what they felt after moving to the US?


You will have to qualify for the visa applicable for your reason to be in the US. USCIS.gov is the official site.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bluepixie said:


> I would also like to know about changing education from Canada to US. What are the significant changes that will be experienced?


Google university, college or community college and go through the sites for requirements academically and financially. Proof of tuition/living expenses/emergency fund for the first year and the source of the funds for the remaining years of study are required at visa interview.


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

bluepixie said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm from Canada. I'm planning to move to the US after 2 years. How easy/ difficult is it going to be for me to adjust to everything like culture? Can someone tell me what they felt after moving to the US?




Hi,
I moved from the UK to the USA. Generally it was a good experience and worth doing. US tax authorities were not fun. Overall I felt that I had relocated to the past. Much of the US is not a modern country. 
I did return to europe, despite having a green card, as healthcare meant I could never live out my days their. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluepixie (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey
Thanks for the reply.
I've visited US once. I feel my country (Canada) is more beautiful than the US. But I'm a person who likes changes in life. Moving to the US is going to be a big one.


----------



## VCSTER (Jul 5, 2018)

Definitely have a think about tax planning as you will be subject to worldwide tax once you become resident in the US. What state you are staying / working will have impact as well.


----------



## Aloysius_ (Apr 11, 2013)

bluepixie, 

The cultural challenges you may feel upon moving to the U.S. depend largely upon where you originate and where you move. The U.S. is a large, diverse place, and its cultural norms vary widely depending on location.

For example, if you are from Vancouver and you were to move to Seattle, Portland, or San Francisco, I suspect you would feel comfortable culturally pretty much right from the start. 

However, if you were to move to Montgomery, Alabama, Tulsa, Oklahoma, or Provo, Utah, you would be in for some profound culture shock.

So: from where are you moving and to where will you be relocating are important bits of information. Knowing that would help people reading your posting provide more useful feedback.


----------



## okko25 (Aug 19, 2018)

bluepixie said:


> Hey
> Thanks for the reply.
> I've visited US once. I feel my country (Canada) is more beautiful than the US. But I'm a person who likes changes in life. Moving to the US is going to be a big one.


I think you shoud do this, because then you will regret not having tried


----------

